# Apology and Reparations Needed



## Username3000 (May 8, 2018)

When can I and other POCs (partakers of credobaptism) expect to receive our public apology and reparations from you Presbyterians whose theological ancestors persecuted our theological ancestors? 

This injustice continues even today at a systemic level, as evidenced by the under-representation of POCs being published by the Banner of Truth, Reformation Heritage Books, &c. 

'Tis a shame!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## BGF (May 8, 2018)

After POCs confess and repent of confessional appropriation.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Scott Bushey (May 8, 2018)

An apology would be akin to agreeing. The Reformed do not *agree* as much as we *accept* and tolerate the situation. There is only one truth. The same could be said in regard to paedobaptism. The credo rejects paedobaptism emphatically. We are not beckoning a response or an apology in regard to this doctrine from the credo. The two systems are at odds in many respects, for sure. This will never go away.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gforce9 (May 8, 2018)

For Sale:

-Adult sackcloth onesies. S-M-L-XL $95/ea (union made)

-Gilead balm blessed by the patron saint of gout, Curly Howard. $125/5oz. bottle

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## arapahoepark (May 8, 2018)

Scott Bushey said:


> An apology would be akin to agreeing. The Reformed do not *agree* as much as we *accept* and tolerate the situation. There is only one truth. The same could be said in regard to paedobaptism. The credo rejects paedobaptism emphatically. We are not beckoning a response or an apology in regard to this doctrine from the credo. The two systems are at odds in many respects, for sure. This will never go away.


Satire...?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Scott Bushey (May 8, 2018)

Trent,
It was not meant as satire. What do u see as comical?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## jw (May 8, 2018)

I would venture to say that any whose works have been published by the aforementioned believed/believe in credobaptism. Ergo, request is invalid.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (May 8, 2018)

We are all credobaptist in the fact that we accept a new Covenantal family from its start or restart. We just disagree on who are valid to be placed under Church Ecclesiological Authority and leadership. I think I am getting that correct. Maybe?


----------



## Scott Bushey (May 8, 2018)

I just noticed that this post was placed in the 'entertainment and humor' section (as I wipe egg off my face).

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Username3000 (May 8, 2018)

Scott Bushey said:


> I just noticed that this post was placed in the 'entertainment and humor' section (as I wipe egg off my face).


That is a key point indeed! 

At least now we know that you wouldn't necessarily be opposed to the power of law being used against Baptists if the situation presented itself.


----------



## Stephen L Smith (May 8, 2018)

Scott Bushey said:


> I just noticed that this post was placed in the 'entertainment and humor' section (as I wipe egg off my face).


My paedobaptist friend, if you get a Baptist pastor to fully immerse you, that would be the easiest way to wash the egg off your face 

I am laughing at myself. As I have said on other forums, I am questioning my Reformed Baptist beliefs

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ZackF (May 8, 2018)

Stephen L Smith said:


> My paedobaptist friend, if you get a Baptist pastor to fully immerse you, that would be the easiest way to wash the egg off your face
> 
> I am laughing at myself. As I have said on other forums, I am questioning my Reformed Baptist beliefs



By misappropriating your own tradition! What self hate is that??!!

Reactions: Sad 1


----------



## Steve Curtis (May 8, 2018)

E.R. CROSS said:


> When can I and other POCs (partakers of credobaptism) expect to receive our public apology and reparations from you Presbyterians whose theological ancestors persecuted our theological ancestors?



Don't hold your breath...

Unless you're being submerged under water, of course. Then, do.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DTK (May 9, 2018)

Gforce9 said:


> ...the patron saint of gout


Not funny! Gout is serious pain!


----------



## Gforce9 (May 9, 2018)

DTK said:


> Not funny! Gout is serious pain!



For sure! I just took my apple cider vinegar pills to keep it at bay.....


----------



## Gforce9 (May 9, 2018)

This is a respectable board. There will be no egging or de-egging, no submerging of other members and reparations are questionable. Squirt guns and water balloons are acceptable as they do not infringe upon ecclesiastical authority, unless said water balloons are intended for the session or deacons........


----------



## jwithnell (May 9, 2018)

I will consider contrition toward my credobaptist brothers after the following event: a particularly meaningful reading causes me to leap up on my pew, wave my arms around, and shout ga-lory at the top of my lungs.


----------



## greenbaggins (May 9, 2018)

E.R. Cross, what you need to do is write to BoT and tell them that their severe under-representation of your minority is assaulting your self-esteem, and that a government-sponsored program of affirmative action is needed to redress the imbalance. There might be government grants available for such an initiative, filed under the technical category of "Religious Stuff" in the Library of Congress. Include in this letter the need to institute "covenantal paedo-guilt" as a publication category immediately, as your ancestors have been notoriously repressed for centuries, and you obviously get to cash in on this redress, whether or not you personally were rejected for publication or not, since modern paedo adherents are covenantally responsible for their forbears' sins. What's good for the baptismal goose is also good for the publication gander. 

Don't forget to remind them that Traducionists and Supralapsarians are also similarly under-represented.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## DTK (May 9, 2018)

Gforce9 said:


> For sure! I just took my apple cider vinegar pills to keep it at bay.....


Does that actually work??? If you know gout the way I do, the popular remedy is almost as bad as gout itself.


----------



## Gforce9 (May 9, 2018)

DTK said:


> Does that actually work??? If you know gout the way I do, the popular remedy is almost as bad as gout itself.



It seems to work decent for me. Doc told me to jettison red meat and all liquor and I laughed at her. ...


----------



## Bill The Baptist (May 10, 2018)

Gforce9 said:


> It seems to work decent for me. Doc told me to jettison red meat and all liquor and I laughed at her. ...



Doctors pretty much tell everyone that.


----------

